# Nokia : les nouveautés...



## golf (13 Octobre 2004)

Et on va commencer par 
	

 celui-ci, le 
	

 et c'est par ici


----------



## kaviar (14 Octobre 2004)

Bête question, il est compatible avec le Mac ???


----------



## golf (14 Octobre 2004)

> Nokia 6260
> Symbian OS v7.0s
> Series 60 user interface
> push to talk
> ...


Vu sa plateforme logicielle, id au SE P910i, il doit l'être


----------



## olivierfaure (7 Novembre 2004)

Hello

Je viens de me battre avec le 6260 pour lui faire avaler mon carnet d'adresses, impossible pour l'instant. Je trouve qu'on devrait avoir accès à tout les répertoires un peu comme sur l'iPod, là je vois pas ou se stocke le répertoire et pour l'instant a part envoyer des vCard individuelle et les transférer une à une des messages vers le répertoire, rien n'a accepté de fonctionner. Le logiciel PhoneDirector développé pour le 6230 refuse de s'y connecter, j'ai tout essayé (à moins que j'ai oublié quelque chose...) iSynk ne le reconnait pas non plus evidemment.

J'ai envoyé le carnet entier (au format VCF) sur la mémoire du téléphone mais apres pas de fonction de transfert vers le répertoire et dans répertoire, pas de menu import pour aller l'avaler... bouh...

Enfin la bonne nouvelle c'est que sans répertoire, je risque pas de consommer trop le forfait 
et puis les gens n'ont qu'a m'appeler 

Donc dans l'instant, il faut attendre soit PhoneDirector soit iSynk nouvelle version. Allez courage...

Sinon il est top ce téléphone... le 6600 se fait plus donc j'avais pas trop le choix ou alors c'était le K700 mais je l'aime moins...


----------



## bacman (7 Novembre 2004)

olivierfaure a dit:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> Je viens de me battre avec le 6260 pour lui faire avaler mon carnet d'adresses, impossible pour l'instant. Je trouve qu'on devrait avoir accès à tout les répertoires un peu comme sur l'iPod, là je vois pas ou se stocke le répertoire et pour l'instant a part envoyer des vCard individuelle et les transférer une à une des messages vers le répertoire, rien n'a accepté de fonctionner. Le logiciel PhoneDirector développé pour le 6230 refuse de s'y connecter, j'ai tout essayé (à moins que j'ai oublié quelque chose...) iSynk ne le reconnait pas non plus evidemment.
> 
> ...



Une piste pour le faire fonctionner avec isync
dans Systeme/Bibliotheque//sync service/symbianConduit.Bundle/content/ressources
ouvre avec text edit le fichier SymbianConduit_phones.plist et remplace 6600 par 6230
cette manip m'avait permis de synchroniser mon 6600 avant la mise à jour officielle de isynch


----------



## bacman (7 Novembre 2004)

oups je voulais dire 6260 et non pas 6230 pour remplacer le 6600 mais ça coulait de source


----------



## lafonderie (8 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Vu sa plateforme logicielle, id au SE P910i, il doit l'être






			
				olivierfaure a dit:
			
		

> Donc dans l'instant, il faut attendre soit PhoneDirector soit iSynk nouvelle version. Allez courage...






			
				bacman a dit:
			
		

> Une piste pour le faire fonctionner avec isync
> dans Systeme/Bibliotheque//sync service/symbianConduit.Bundle/content/ressources
> ouvre avec text edit le fichier SymbianConduit_phones.plist et remplace 6600 par 6260
> cette manip m'avait permis de synchroniser mon 6600 avant la mise à jour officielle de isynch



Alors des nouvelles?
Il me tente bien celui-là. S'il est symbian en plus, ça me tente encore plus.

Olivier, tu pourrais nous faire un petit test, même en résumé, sur la sensibilité, l'autonomie, etc. ?

Bon courage...


----------



## lafonderie (9 Novembre 2004)

Il a l'ai pas mal aussi celui-là non ?


Interface utilisateur Séries 60 permettant d'utiliser les services 3G: réseaux WCDMA+EDGE

appareil photo intégré 1,3 mégapixel, résolution effective de 1,23 mégapixels, format photo de 1280x960 pixels, zoom numérique x6

10Mo de mémoire interne dynamique avec fonction hot swap

carte mémoire MMC de 64 Mo

enregistrement vidéo jusqu'à 1 heure

navigateur internet avec prise en charge avancée des pages HTML




débit max :
WCDMA2000 - Téléchargement maximum 384kbps; transfert 128kbps; EGPRS (Class B, Multislot class 10) - Téléchargement maximum 236.8kbps; transfert 118.4kbps


----------



## yret (12 Novembre 2004)

Oui beaucoup mieux que le précédent ! Car, enfin qu'apporte le 6260 par rapport à ceux existants ? rien mis à part un écran rotatif ...qui existe déjà chez LG ou Samsung... :rose: 

Il faut se concentrer vers de vrais mobiles du futur...qui existent déjà chez nos amis japonais...avec des appareils photo de 3, 4 voire 5MP maintenant !  

Pour l'instant, on peut espérer assez prochainement les premiers mobiles 2Mp (comme le Sharp 902SH) et UMTS mais chez Nokia...léger retard... ...mis à part cet assez beau 6670 ci-dessus !


----------



## bobtey (8 Décembre 2004)

bacman a dit:
			
		

> Une piste pour le faire fonctionner avec isync
> dans Systeme/Bibliotheque//sync service/symbianConduit.Bundle/content/ressources
> ouvre avec text edit le fichier SymbianConduit_phones.plist et remplace 6600 par 6230
> cette manip m'avait permis de synchroniser mon 6600 avant la mise à jour officielle de isynch


 c'est bien comme piste, mais ça ne suffit pas à isync pour ajouter l'appareil et si pas d'appareil ajouté pas de synchro ...
Y a t'il une solution ???
Merci


----------



## nagonags (9 Décembre 2004)

salut a tous...!!!

et oui j'ai le même problème. j'ai acquis depuis peu un 6260 et impossible de le synchroniser avec iSync. On peut toujours envoyer ses contacts un par un par bluetooth mais c pas trop pratique. J'ai tenté la manip mais sans réussite

une idée pour nous sauver????


----------



## naas (9 Décembre 2004)

j'ai pas testé mais est ce que http://www.symbianware.com/product.php?id=svcard60&pl=n7610 et http://my-symbian.com/7650/applications/applications.php?fldAuto=392&faq=2 ou http://homepage.mac.com/antonioferraioli/ pourrais faire l'affaire ?


----------



## anne-louis (12 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour, 
Possedant un 6600, je viens d'acquérir un 6670. Ce dernier semble totalement incompatible avec le mac. existe t il une solution pour le rendre compatible afin de faire un transfert de mes données ?
Qu'elles sont les moyens, les modifications sur les fichiers existant ou les logiciels autres que nokia et apple qui me permettront de répondre un mon besoin ?
Par avance merci
Cordialement Anne-Louis


----------



## bobtey (12 Décembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas testé mais est ce que http://www.symbianware.com/product.php?id=svcard60&pl=n7610 et http://my-symbian.com/7650/applications/applications.php?fldAuto=392&faq=2 ou http://homepage.mac.com/antonioferraioli/ pourrais faire l'affaire ?



désolé la solution n'est pas là, j'ai aussi testé sur un Nokia 6670 la solution proposé par Bacman sur Macgénération en remplaçant "6600" par "6670" :

1/ Ouvrir Systeme->Biblotheque->SyncServices->SymbianConduit.Bundle->Contents-
2/ faire une copie du dossier Resources sur le bureau 
3/ dans ce dossier du bureau ouvrir 2 fichiers avec TextEdit, SymbianConduit_phones.plist et SupportedDevicesInfo.

dans SymbianConduit_Phones.plist simplement ajouter

<key>Nokia--separator--Nokia 6600</key> 
<string>symbiantool</string> 

et dans SupportedDevicesInfo ajouter

<key>6600</key> 
<dict> 
<key>ATI3Response</key> 
<string>Nokia 6600</string> 
<key>AgendaDatabasePath</key> 
<string>c:\system\data\calendar</string> 
<key>AgendaMappingsPath</key> 
<string>3650AgendaMappings</string> 
<key>ClassId</key> 
<string>5243396</string> 
<key>MappingsPath</key> 
<string>3650mappings</string> 
<key>iSyncIniPath</key> 
<string>c:\system\iSync.ini</string> 

4/ Redémarrer

Mais ça ne marche pas non plus


----------



## nagonags (13 Décembre 2004)

oui ! mais as-tu remis le dossier Ressources à son emplacement...??!

Trève de plaisanterie, je teste et je vous tiens au courant...


----------



## nagonags (13 Décembre 2004)

et bien ! tout a fait exact, ça ne change rien
...toujours pas de synchro possible...bouuuu


----------



## bobtey (14 Décembre 2004)

je reprends à regret mon vieux 6600 en attendant l'iPhone d'Apple, à ce sujet qqun a t'il des infos ?


----------



## philming (16 Décembre 2004)

helas, toujours rien de nouveau sur la 10.3.7 pour le 6260.
 mais bon, j'ai trouvé un nouveau jouet quand meme, ca s'appelle Bluephone Elite et c'est trés sympa comme appli. j'ai trouvé ca via powerbook-fr...
  A tester.


----------



## jean-h (18 Décembre 2004)

avez vous essayé : http://www.nokia.com/nokia/0,,67269,00.html
il me semble que c'est la première fois que nokia fait quelque chose pour mac ! bon signe !


----------



## philming (18 Décembre 2004)

Ouai, j'ai comme un doute. Tu sais a mon avis, c'est juste parce que c'est la gamme "fashion" et ils associent ca a l'iPod etc. C'est juste une question d'opportunisme. Ca m"etonnerais que ca aille plus loin...


----------



## jean-h (18 Décembre 2004)

ce qui est étonnant c'est que mon nokia 6310i n'est pas géré alors que mon siemens S55 l'est !


----------



## olivierfaure (3 Janvier 2005)

Copie de mon message posté sur macbidouille : 

Bonjour

Je viens de passer le week-end sur le Nokia 6260 pour tenter de synchroniser mon carnet d'adresses à partir du Mac.

Entre la compatibilité iSync avec le Nokia 6600 et PhoneDirector pour le Nokia 6230, je pensais bien m'en sortir d'une façon ou d'une autre...

Pas de soucis pour le jumelage, l'envoi de fichiers et l'utilisation du téléphone pour se connecter sur internet avec le powerbook.

D'abord, j'ai tenté de bricoler le conduit Symbian d'iSync pour faire passer mon 6260 pour un 6600 mais rien à faire, il reste invisible.

PhoneDirector pour sa part ne le reconnait pas non plus, peut-être une mise à jour bientôt le fera. le NokiaPCSuite du 6260 a l'air bien différent du 6230.

Après avoir passé quelques heures à chercher des softs pour Mac, j'ai fini par trouvé une application Symbian sur le téléphone qui importe les fichiers VCF dans le carnet du téléphone.

J'ai exporté du Carnet d'adresse en format 2.1 Windows tout mes contacts. Envoyer le fichier et importer avec le logiciel SmartvCard, ca m'a bien importé mes 442 contacts...

Au final ca va mais si vous avez d'autres idées, ca serait cool, merci.

La 10.4 doit améliorer la compatibilité, a suivre... pour l'instant rien dans les béta

Blue Phone Elite est bien top mais il buggue le 6260, apres déconnexion bluetooth, le téléphone reste figé sur son éclairage (soit éclairé soit éteint) même si on le ferme etc... seule solution, enlever la batterie et la remettre... j'espère que le développeur va trouver la solution, c pas simple s'il faut un exemplaire de chaque téléphone 

a++


----------

